# 14 ft. alumicraft NEW PICS!



## phxbuckeye (Mar 7, 2010)

well everyone, its been quite some time since i have been on here. seeing how fishing season is in sight i thinks its time to finish this bad boy! i was thinking about mounting a stern light up front and and wiring to a battery below the flooring up front and having the trolling motor mounted up front as well and hooked to the same battery. i have seen people do this and it looks great. i have seen some people use aluminum and some people use wood for the "support beams". the only reason i can come up with for this is simply because its lighter. is that all? i assume its a bit more expensive though. how do you mount this stuff to the boat? thats my biggest question. any help would be appreciated. thx


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 7, 2010)

here are a few pics of what i have done to my boat so far. this was all done in may of last year. ive had her sittin since and with fishing season at the front door its time to stop screwing around and get this finished!

i cut the top of the one side with the intention of putting my spot light, flashlights, and a few other small things in there.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 8, 2010)

well here is what i got accomplished today, not much but its a start. i wanted to have two levels up front to provide me two different storage compartments, plus i plan on mounting a bow light on top and running the wiring directly to the battery which will be in the lower storage compartment. the lower storage compartment will have plenty of room for the battery and other odds n ends. i was thinking of putting the anchor in the top compartment. what do you guys think? as far as the battery goes, i plan on bracing it on the floor with some 1x1's. kinda like a battery box to keep it in place. there will be room for pfd's and other stuff. i want to mount the front seat on a pedastal that attaches to the second bench seat where the plywood stops at. what do you think? will it be sturdy enough or will i have to apply some sort of other bracing? i know im not mounting a lazyboy up there but i dont want to be scared to get comfy you know! and ideas, questions, concerns, nit picks, etc would be greatly appreciated. thx


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice lookin boat! Wish mine was in that good of shape to start with. I like what you are doing up in the bow. I am still undecided if I am going to do the same thing or not. I am leaning more towards not, just to keep things simple for me. I can still add that after the fact. 

Have you figured out what you are going to do with the floors yet? Are you planning on mounting the back seat just off of center? 

Seth-


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 8, 2010)

im still up in the air about the flooring. a friend of mine suggests just putting down indoor/outdoor carpeting directly onto the aluminum and heat treating it so it forms to all the ridges. i really like the idea but i also like the idea of laying down some plywood so its FLAT! haha. how to lay down the flooring if i do plywood i dont know, im trying to look at everyones on here and see how they do it. as far as the back seat goes, yes, it will be just off center to the right to compensate for how i have to steer the boat due to the arm of the motor. the front one will be directly in the center. 

I really like your boat, ive been reading all your posts and what people have to say about it. is it an Alumicraft? we have the exact same setup. i kinda got the idea from you. im taking bits and pieces from everyone and forming them into something i like.


----------



## idahoguy (Mar 9, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, I have no idea what brand my boat is...kinda wish I did. I got tired of tripping on the ribs in the bottom of the boat, that is why I am doing the flat floor. The problem is very rib is going to need a custom fit, kind of a pain. I should painting and carpeting in the next week or so on mine. Hopefully I will figure the floor out in that time.

Seth-


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 9, 2010)

does anyone have any suggestions about how to attach 2x2's to the floor and/or sides of the boat to do flooring? i have seen pics but cant really tell how its done. any help would be appreciated. 

Thats my fishing/hunting partner in the pic. he handsome just like daddy!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2010)

If you go to Lowe's or Home Depot, go back to the lumber section. Look or ask for where they keep the Simpson Strong Tie accessories. There are a few different things you can use there. You'll want to look for ties that are for 2x2 pieces of wood. 

If you just want to connect the wood to the floor use the L shaped brackets. For attaching a 2x2 to another 2x2, like for your deck to lay on, use the RTB22. I can pull it up on the strongtie.com website, but I can't get just that bracket to show. Go to this link, then go to the second set of brackets. It's labeled RTB22, it's the last one on the second row. - https://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/RTC-FWH.asp


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks a lot russ for the info. i will definatetly be making a trip to the depot. i think one challenge im going to run into is that i want my floor to all the way across. however i have a v-haul and that means the ribs are bowed so i cant just run a 2x2 the width of my floor cause it wont touch the the boat in the middle. get what im saying? how do i overcome that?

aslo, before i put the cart ahead of the horse here. how in the heck am i going to attach the plywood to the side of the boat on the platforms i am building? or dont i? i assume i coule just drill into the seat at the edges and that should suffice because im going to use 3/4 inch plywood. i just dont want it to be unstable at the edges. let me know. thx a bunch


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2010)

For the floor, just run a 2x2 from one side to the other... then in the very center, but a brace between the floor and the 2x2. It will probably be 3-4", so just cut a piece of 2x2 to fit and that will make it solid, especially if you are using 3/4" plywood. 

I'm not sure if I'm following what you are asking on the second question... I'll have to go back and look at the beginning of your post. 

If you are talking about the platform at the front of the boat, I would cut the board pretty tight to the edges. Then when you put your carpet on, you'll have to wedge it down pretty good - then connect the deck to the 3/4" ply you have running from the floor up to the deck. You can run a piece of aluminum angle or another 2x2 just behind where that vertical piece of ply will run. You can screw that to the floor, then screw the vertical piece into that. that will keep it in place. 

Take a look at dyeguy's build... if you look at how he built his platform, I think that might be what you wan to try and do. He's got a flat bottom boat, but it's the same concept.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2010)

ok.. i just looked at your pics again. Just put 2 vertical cut pieces of 2x2 (cut at an angle) so that it lays almost flush with the sides of the boat. You can drill the bottom of those into the bench, or just leave them sitting there. The top of the deck you can screw into the top of the 2x2 as long as you line it up right. Just pre-drill the hole before you screw. The pre-drilled hole doesn't have to be that big, you are just stopping the 2x2 from splitting when you put the screw in it.

Doing side bracing like that will keep that deck pretty solid.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 9, 2010)

thx a ton russ. i will be putting up pics as i work on it the next couple of days. i hope i dont screw up what you said! haha

quick question, Aluminum or wood 2x2's for bracing, which is better?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2010)

well... aluminum is better - lightweight and rot resistant, but more expensive... but I've used both. You need to water seal the 2x2s as well


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 14, 2010)

im having some trouble figuring out how to mount the top platform to the boat. i know i will have 2x2 braces running up and down on each side to help with support and to form the storage compartment but what about in the front at the bow? do i drill the plywood into a bracket then drill the bracket directly into the boat? ive been looking on here for someone who has a set up like mine but cant really find one. its tough because i have a v haul and the darn boat is curved!


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 15, 2010)

sorry for the delay. i know how everyone is losing sleep just thinking about my boat project! haha. anyways, i finally got the time today to get some stuff accomplished and took some pics. i know how important pics are on here becuase we cant see these boats in person. 

i got the plywood cut for both the lower and upper decks. let me tell you, that was kind of a pain for a first timer! i used 3/4 inch ply on both. i want to make sure its sturdy. plus i got the framing done for the storage compartment im going to have on the lower deck. it doubles as support for the deck. i still need to get the flooring done for under the storage area. i got a start on the template but im still trying to figure out how to secure it to the floor of the boat. its tough because i have a v haul. any suggestions would GREAT! 

i still have yet to cut out the section for the lid of the storage on the upper and lower decks, that will probably be tomorrow. if anyone has any suggestions for me on how to do anything or just suggestions on additions please let me know. i am open to all. thx a bunch everyone.

I also plan on having another battery on board for the purpose of lighting. i am going to mount 2 recessed lights on the sides where i am going to build storage. how do i wiring the lights to the battery and set it up with a toggle switch?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 15, 2010)

whew -- thank God I can sleep again knowing you are still moving forward!! 

Just kidding - you are doing it right man, keep up the good work!

Make sure you seal that particle board well... that stuff will go south in a hurry if it stays wet. I know it's used on roofs, but remember that roof gets a tar sheet of weather protector.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks a lot, any suggestions on a sealer for the plywood?


----------



## wolfmjc (Mar 16, 2010)

Couple coats of thompsons waterseal? or three?


----------



## Mojo (Mar 16, 2010)

Well if you never ever want water to get to it thompsons isn't going to cut it. Coat it up with some marine epoxy. You can get a gallon can for $40 bucks or so. But if you go that route you need to mix it in small batches. A quart will coat that whole sheet of wood once. It will need 3 or so coats to make sure its totally sealed up. But after your done you'll never have to worry about water getting into it. If your going to drill thru it or into it afterwards make sure you put some 5200 on your screws before you put them thru to keep the thing water tight.


----------



## 270Handiman (Mar 16, 2010)

Just a word of caution here, that "plywood" you used is actually what is known as oriented strand board (OSB). Of the many types of wood panels, it is one of the least resistant to water. You are really gonna have to seal it well to make it last very long, and even then it will be a gamble. You might be better served to go get a sheet of exterior grade plywood and use the one you made from OSB as a template for cutting a new one out of the higher grade plywood. The you could just seal that with Thompsons and move on. You could do it now before you get any further along, and you really wouldn't be out much except for the cost of the OSB you originally bought.

Anyway, just thought I'd throw this out there for your consideration. Good luck on the rest of the project.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2010)

I would go with a deck stain/paint. It's a little better than Thompsons as far as durability and how long it lasts. I would use something like Cabots you can get at Lowes. It's pretty good stuff. I used this stuff called TWC.. I've got a link to some on my post of my boat. 2-3 coats and you should be good to go

I too would use something other than OSB board, but if that's what you can afford, then seal it and move on! It will work just as well... just maybe not as long.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 22, 2010)

spent the day treating the wood and cutting the hole for the storage on the lower deck. didnt feel like a lot accomplished because its a hurry and waite process with treating wood. after this i will doing the carpeting and putting it all together.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 24, 2010)

phxbuckeye said:


> spent the day treating the wood and cutting the hole for the storage on the lower deck. didnt feel like a lot accomplished because its a hurry and waite process with treating wood. after this i will doing the carpeting and putting it all together.




How is you attach it to the stern?


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 25, 2010)

how do i what to the what?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 25, 2010)

phxbuckeye said:


> how do i what to the what?



How did you attach the fron deck to the stern?


Jason


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 26, 2010)

you mean the front deck to ther BOW? stern is the back. anyways, its not attached yet, i still have to carpet it and attach the door for the storage. i havent decided if im going to use just screws or drill holes and put bolts in. if i use bolts i have to remove the foam under the seat which is quite the project, but ultimately the better way to go. im still up in the air but i will definately let you know so keep watching! haha

i picked up the lights today that im going to be using. i purchased 3 of them. im going to have two up front on the sides where im building storage and one in the back on the side. the cost 20$ a peice at BassPro. a little pricy but they are L.E.D. and they are recessed so they pretty much sit flush when mounted. i got white for all three. i was thinking a different color because of the night vision issue and because they will attrack bugs but i wont really have them turned on for long periods of time and i was afraid that a different color really wont be that bright for rebaiting etc. i guess i will have to see when i get her out there and its dark. worse case scenario, i just replace them, which is easy.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 26, 2010)

Meant the bow, sorry.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 28, 2010)

i got a lot accomplished today. a buddy of mine helped out a lot so it made things easier. a lot of carpeting! i decided not to go with the upper lever where i planned on mounting the trolling motor. after putting the flooring in where the storage unit is up front and the platform on front, i realized how much weight i just added to the boat; especially with the battery up there! i plan on putting the second battery in the back next to the gas tank. 

i used just 2x2's and screwed them under the lip to mount the trolling motor too. i think it makes it much easier to take the motor on and off for towing purposes. when i lays down its at a perfect angle too. the handle is at a perfect distance too when sitting in the front seat. i have yet to put in a dc outlet on the deck to the right of the storage door. this will be for the guy up front to plug the spotlight into at night. i will have my own outlet on the switch panel i bought. 

anyone have any ideas on a bow light? i would like to have one permantly mounted up there and run the wires to the switch panel. 

also decided not to put in a wood floor for the purposes of saving weight again. im just going to run carpet on the floor and about 1/3 up the side. had it laid out and it looks good. i bought some textured paint for the insides of the boat. did the front above the deck. it looks great.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 29, 2010)

looking very good =D>


----------



## phxbuckeye (Apr 5, 2010)

finally got a chance to get some work done. cut the holes and installed the two lights on the front deck as well as the 12v/dc outlet up front as well. the dc outlet will make it easy for the person up front to use the spotlight at night so more worrying about batteries! woohoo!

got the back seat piece cut out, carpeted and the storage compartment cut out. this was good because it fixed what i did some time ago when i first got on this site. i wouldnt have made the storage compartment that way if i knew i was going to get this extravagent with the boat. oh well, live and learn.

also got the two holes cut out in the back bench for the other two lights. i couldnt install them becase bass pro only had three left! so hopefully tomorrow they will have more in stock, otherwise im gonna have to order it and be patient. 

im still waiting on my switch panel to be delivered. i forget who on here i saw using it, but whoever it was, thanks a ton because its gonna be great. i have decided to forego the flooring for now with the intentions of saving weight and because of this ive decided to switch up my controls for the lights. i dont want to run wire from the front of the boat to the back if i dont have a floor to run it under, so on the front next to one of the lights i will be installing a switch panel as well control each of the two lights up front and the bow light, both of which will be wired to the trolling battery up front. the two lights under my seat in the back will be ran to another battery next to my gas tank in the back wired to my switch panel. im going to run my fishfinder to it as well as my Garmin GPS. 

if anyone has any suggestions, gripes, moans, groans, or just a plain ole adda boy, let me know. thanks a bunch everyone for all the advice and ideas. im no pro but im really happy with everything so far. especially my buddy whos been helping me out a lot on this.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

looking good man


----------



## Rubin56 (Apr 5, 2010)

smooth =D>


----------



## phxbuckeye (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a switch panel from Seasense. it the marine 5 way switch panel. im having some trouble wiring it. can anyone help? the only part im confused about it what do i do with the positive wire coming from my lights? the negative one gets wired to the neg buss bar on the panel. makes sense. it also says to wire the positives together from the panel and then run it to the battery. makes sense. but what about positive from the light? what do i do with it?


----------



## 270Handiman (Apr 7, 2010)

The positive wire from the light is connected to the "on" side of the switch


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks everyone for all the input. here are a few pics of the semi finished product. i used spray paint on the floor. its by krylon and is for indoor/outdoor use. so far it has held up pretty well. only a few scuff marks which was easily covered up with a bit more spray paint. i used spray paint because its cheap, light weight, and easy to apply. each of the switch panels have a dc outlet for charging the cell phone and plugging in my satellite radio. put one in the floor up front so the person up front can plug the spotlight into it as well. the only thing im having trouble with is finding a rod holder that doesnt suck to attach to the gunnal. i want it to ge a c-clamp type so i dont have to drill holes in the boat. im also wondering where im going to mount a fishfinder. any suggestions on either?


----------



## case91 (Mar 11, 2011)

what size motor is that is it a merc 110 known as 10hp


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a 14' Alumicraft that I modified. Link to my build in my signature. 
It should give you some ideas on a flat floor, and how to mount your desk to the bow, and maybe a few other things.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 11, 2011)

its an old Merc 110. its actually a 9.8 but it run like a bat out of hell! i love it. would love to get a 15 horse back there but motors are pricey. thanks Hanr3 for the link.


----------



## case91 (Mar 11, 2011)

are parts for them pretty cheap or no


----------



## atuck593 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lookin good...I like the lights mounted in the benches like that.


----------



## phxbuckeye (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. As far as how expensive the parts are for the motor, I have no idea. The only thing I've had to do to the motor was drown it in carb cleaner and replace the impelar. It runs like a champ.


----------



## Howard (Mar 14, 2011)

How do you like your Seasence switch panel an is it fuse protected, maybe there in the back?


----------

